# Desert hive-temperature over 100 F for a month,maybe 120Fday or two comb melt>



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I live in Las Vegas, Nevada and am concerned about how the hot summers will affect the hive. Should hives be kept in the shade? Insulated?, Bottom board left off and large hole at top to help ventilation? problem with robber bees if that is done etc. Would it be better to have a horizontal hive and bury most of it in the ground? Etc. Etc.


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

Where I live is nearly as hot in the summer as where you are. I use standard 10 frame langstroth hives with screened top and bottom boards. In the the summer the bees seem to pref some partial shade but have survived in full sun. Make sure they have a water source and they will ventilate and basically make their own swamp cooler in the hive. Anything you can do to help them ventilate would be good. I've looked at putting an extra 3" rim over the screened inner cover with ventilated holes in the side, and I've even seen a solar power ventilator for sale online


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

We had 40C/104F a few days ago and the bees were fine. Just make sure they are in full shade, especially mid to late in the day. Also make sure they have at least half the width entrances open at both ends of the hive (ie. top and bottom entrances) for air to be drawn through the hive. A close water source is also good to have.

Matthew Davey


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks much. I have some copper fly screen that I will use to allow much more air circulation.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sam!


----------



## dizzybee (Aug 17, 2012)

Iam getting bee in just a month and ordered my equiptment, I was advised from someone in Az use Mediums for 2 reason, because of the heat. I have to consider the fact that the weight and sag in the hive because of the heat.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

